# [Portage]bloqueo fantasma?

## k4in

hola a todos, como todavia soy nuevo usando gentoo me la paso jugando con mi variable USE para llegar a una configuracion que se adecue a mi, pero ahora que trate de actualizar usando emerge -auvND world salta esto 

```
[blocks B     ] <app-crypt/qca-1.0-r3 (is blocking app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2)
```

entonces pense quitarlo con emerge -avC qca y obtengo

```

 app-crypt/qca

    selected: 2.0.0-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

el paquete supuestamente bloqueado ya esta instalado

en google encontre pocas referencias 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674369-highlight-qca.html?sid=160988b239c646af68b41a2734c19573

http://www.nabble.com/QCA-td16875678.html

y de esta ultima dicen que ahora usan slots y tengo que revisar que paquete depende de qca

```
equery depends qca

app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3 (>=app-crypt/qca-1.0)

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 (=app-crypt/qca-1.0*)

```

esto quiere decir que tengo que quitar este paquete primero?

otra pequeño problema  

trate de instalar gfxboot que biene en la wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gfxmenu_on_patched_Grub

y lo hago todo bien pero a la hora de hacer emerge no puede descargar la fuente, creo que porque es un paquete viejo pero no estoy seguro (la ultima actualizacion de la wiki es del 4 de mayo), dice que te bajes el rpm mas reciente pero no que hacer con el   :Confused: 

y para que tengan de donde escojer  una duda  :Surprised: 

de alguna manera puedo utilizar enlaces simbolicos con particiones montadas con nfs por ahi lei que el cliente es el que interpreta el link por eso no se puede y se tiene que utilizar hard links, lo hiciera pero a donde me quiero enlazar es una particion diferente 

gracias a todos   :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

No uso kdenetwork ni kde, sólo algunas aplicaciones qt sueltas, pero por lo que veo este depende si o si del paquete =qca-1.0* (cualquier versión variante de 1.0, la 2.0 no la requiere y al parecer no la usa ni kdenetwork-3.5.9, por lo que si está instalada en otro slot es porqué otra aplicación la necesita o porque la instalaste a mano.

Por lo que veo en tu salida al comprobar dependencias sólo necesitas la versión 1.0.

Yo probaría a desinstalar qca-2.0.0-r2 y actualizar world, para ver si te la pide. No te olvides  luego de hacer un 'revdep-rebuild' y un 'emerge --depclean' para corregir posibles errores y quitar lo que no haga falta.

En relación a descargar el rpm, simplemente ponlo en /usr/portage/distfile y vuelve a lanzar el emerge. Hay paquetes que por su licencia no se pueden descargar directamente y haz de hacerlo tu a mano, esta es la forma correcta en estos casos.

En cuanto a link nfs, ahí me coges pez en el asunto, seguro que alguién por aquí te ayuda con gusto.

----------

## k4in

mmmm yo no instale el qca, ya probe desinstalandolo pero aun esta bloqueado

----------

## Coghan

Algún paquete de los que se quieren actualizar al hacer el emerge world necesita de qca-2.0.0-r2, lístalos todos para averiguar cual es el responsable.

----------

## k4in

```

emerge -auvND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 [1.0.14] 2,662 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 [0.2.5] 316 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2 [0.15.1b] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.8.0 [0.6.3] USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 138 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,887 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 [1.0-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,456 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.16 [1.0.14] USE="midi nls" 992 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X aac* encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16 [1.0.14] USE="ffmpeg -debug -jack -libsamplerate -pulseaudio -speex%" 300 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1 [1.2.12-r8] USE="X acl%* dbus jpeg kerberos%* ldap nls pam perl%* png python%* ssl tiff -avahi% -java% -php -ppds -samba -slp -static% -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="-de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,805 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.5.9  USE="clucene dbus exiv2 fam qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify -test" 852 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.0.2  USE="clucene -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753 [1.0_rc2_p25993] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb amrwb cdparanoia dts dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 musepack opengl oss png quicktime real sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xanim xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -rtc -samba -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xinerama -zoran (-livecd%) (-tivo%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,836 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.4  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam kerberos mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -doc -htmlhandbook -jpeg2k -openexr -test -zeroconf" 8,861 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.0 [0.6.3] USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.8-r4] USE="acl alsa cups fam kerberos spell tiff -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama" 15,219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.4  USE="ldap -debug -htmlhandbook -sasl -test" 1,731 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3 [3.5.8-r6] USE="cups hal ldap opengl pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 23,710 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9 [3.5.8-r1] USE="alsa encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -akode -arts -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0.4  USE="-debug -xcomposite" 28,911 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-4.0.4  USE="-debug -test" 4,233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.0.4  41,294 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1 [3.5.8] USE="-arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 14,159 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9 [3.5.8] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 10,530 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9 [3.5.8] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,075 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.9 [3.5.8-r1] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 7,268 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.0.4  USE="-debug -htmlhandbook" 2,351 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9 [3.5.8] USE="ssl -arts -debug -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 9,121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libplasma-4.0.4  USE="opengl -debug -test -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9 [3.5.8] USE="berkdb sdl -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 1,688 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-4.0.4  USE="-debug -htmlhandbook -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/ark-4.0.4  USE="-archive -debug -htmlhandbook -zip" 2,303 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/superkaramba-4.0.4  USE="python -debug -htmlhandbook" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="-debug -gnome*" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <app-crypt/qca-1.0-r3 (is blocking app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2)

```

aqui esta

----------

## abecedarix

Me parece que kde4 te pide qca-2, recuerdo haber tenido el mismo problema; pero debí solucionarlo ni idea de cómo porque ahora tengo la 1.0-r3 y la 2.0.0-r2 instaladas   :Shocked: 

----------

## k4in

pues eso fue lo que encontre cuando buscaba, pero no tengo instalado kde4, aunque sea tentador voy a esperar a que este mas maduro el proyecto   :Surprised: 

edit: bueno ya pude desbloquear mi portage, como dije antes, desinstale el paquete kdenetwork

----------

